# Dogma F8 Stand-Over Height.



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry to post yet another question on sizing, I've had a look online but haven't been able to find the stand-over height for the F8, they supply all other measurements bar this.

Could anybody with the F8 help with the stand over height please. Ideally for the 54cm or 55cm but all would help with research.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm fascinated by this question. Haven't heard anyone care about this measurement in the last 30 years, in particular on a high end bike. Why do you want that?


----------



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

Bar the small fact of making a £4k commitment, When people ask for advice on Pinarello sizing people always recommend reach and stack which is fine, i just want to gain as much info before making my final choice.

In the past it's been recommended you would/should have maybe 25mm minimum between groin and top tube. Today i was recommended a size based on my height that i knew would be wrong, i had no clearance and would never have been able to stand comfortably over the bike.

As per one of the other topics, the height vs frame size, it threw up a lot of variances in choice of frame based on the individuals make-up so just curious.


----------



## bohj63 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Dogma F8 Stand-Over Height*

Deleted


----------

